# Low Price, high impact



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I spent the weekend visiting out of town relatives, and have to post about my bro-in-law's system. Here is his equipment:

Onkyo 307. New $300
Kenwood JL-525. Garage Sale $3/pr
BIC Venturi V52CLR free gift
Panasonic SP-PS70. 10 yrs old, maybe $25 new
Mirage BPS-100. Garage sale $20

He received the receiver as a Bday gift from all the extended family, spent less than $50 on speakers. When I first listened it sounded very boomy, because the guy thinks more bass must be better bass. I tuned him in. I dialed in his system to show him that accurate bass is better. And wow. I was almost embarrassed to think about how much I spent on my system. In a 9x11 room that little el cheapo system hits hard. Bad Boys II, Avatar, and Con-Air were enough to convince him that obnoxious bloated bass is a thing of the past. When my mother-in-law found that sub at a yard sale a couple years ago she called me and asked if it was a good deal. She said it was visually in good condition so I told her the box alone was worth more than the $20 even if the woofer and amp were both toasted. This sub pounds way harder than I would have expected for a dual 6.5 inch. 
All in all, the system is far from perfect. But for $350, can a guy possibly do better?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool story. Kudos to your b-i-l for putting together a satisfying system on the cheap. :T


----------

